# Germany Remains Deeply Anti-Semitic.



## Mindful (Feb 7, 2018)

*How anti-Semitic is Germany today? A Holocaust survivor stuns German TV viewers with her candid answers. *

Germany was always anti-Semitic, that has not changed much,” Esther Bejarano – who was enslaved in the infamous “women’s orchestra” of the Auschwitz death camp – told the _ARDNetwork_‘s flagship “

Bejarano was one of several guests on an International Holocaust Remembrance Day edition of the show that asked the question, “How anti-Semitic is Germany today?” Other guests who participated in the candid and often emotional discussion included two government ministers, a prominent human rights advocate and a leading scholar of modern Jewish history.

Much of the show was dedicated to a harrowing interview with Bejarano about her incarceration in Auschwitz. She began by relating that her father had been a stalwart German patriot, convinced that the German people would reject Adolf Hitler’s Nazi Party. But after the Nazis came to power and prevented the family from emigrating to British Mandatory Palestine, Bejarano was imprisoned in a hard labor camp in Germany, before being deported to the Auschwitz death camp in Poland in April 1943.


Germany Remains Deeply Anti-Semitic


----------



## Tank (Feb 7, 2018)

But they like the muslims


----------



## Inmar (Feb 7, 2018)

Tank said:


> But they like the muslims


Or the Poles


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 7, 2018)

Seventy years is enough. The Hebrews can blow it out their ass.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 9, 2018)

Mindful said:


> *How anti-Semitic is Germany today? A Holocaust survivor stuns German TV viewers with her candid answers. *
> 
> Germany was always anti-Semitic, that has not changed much,” Esther Bejarano – who was enslaved in the infamous “women’s orchestra” of the Auschwitz death camp – told the _ARDNetwork_‘s flagship “
> 
> ...



There was no Poland in 1943.


----------



## Baron (Feb 10, 2018)

It would be very informative when you name a 'gentile' country jews lived in which wasn't antisemitic. Through entirely human history jews were expelled from almost all countries.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 10, 2018)

Baron said:


> It would be very informative when you name a 'gentile' country jews lived in which wasn't antisemitic. Through entirely human history jews were expelled from almost all countries.


It's interesting isn't it? How these people manage to wear out their welcome everywhere they go eventually. Why is that?


----------



## Tilly (Feb 10, 2018)

Tank said:


> But they like the muslims


Yep.

Muslim migrants behind rise in antisemitism

We are seeing the results of this in Europe today. *Antisemitism is on the rise, especially in countries that took in large numbers of migrants from Arab countries. *At the outset of this month’s Hannukah festival, two Syrians and a Palestinian firebombed a synagogue in Gothenburg, Sweden. A few days later a Jewish cemetry in Malmö was attacked. In Germany, the Israeli flag has been burned and Jewish pupils bullied by Arab schoolmates. Jewish elders offer advice on which districts it is risky to wear the kippa, the Jewish skullcap....

...One Jewish activist was asked on German television earlier this year whether he would rather be confronted by a menacing local neo-Nazi or a menacing Muslim. He thought for a while and settled for the neo-Nazi. There’s the paradox: *the engine of antisemitism is coming from newcomers*, enabling veteran, homegrown antisemites to take a backseat and even make a bid for power and respectability....


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > It would be very informative when you name a 'gentile' country jews lived in which wasn't antisemitic. Through entirely human history jews were expelled from almost all countries.
> ...



What do you mean, 'everywhere they go'? 

Jews were in Europe before the different tribes got there.

They came with the Romans.


----------



## Baron (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Did you newer hear about Khazaria?






Were Jews not expelled from 109 locations

109 Locations whence Jews have been Expelled since AD250

Stop blaming Germans, they have already paid $ 250 billions to Israel as reparations.

Jews have had always problems with all gentile folks they lived among


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Jews were in Europe before the different tribes got there.
> 
> They came with the Romans.


...........................................


----------



## Baron (Feb 10, 2018)

To stop Antisemitism Jews shall accept Jesus, reject Judaism ( Satan's Teaching ) and give Palestinians their country back.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2018)

The juden have been the bane of europe for centuries.

To act like the recent immigration of muslims has imported anti-semitism to europe is ridiculous.   .....


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Baron said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Heard it all before.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The juden have been the bane of europe for centuries.
> 
> To act like the recent immigration of muslims has imported anti-semitism to europe is ridiculous.   .....



With people like you around, no need for Muslims.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The juden have been the bane of europe for centuries.
> 
> To act like the recent immigration of muslims has imported anti-semitism to europe is ridiculous.   .....


No, Europe has been antisemitic for centuries AND we are importing more of it.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The juden have been the bane of europe for centuries.
> ...



There's no discussion to be had with him. Or the other one


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Jews were in Europe before the different tribes got there.
> ...


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > It would be very informative when you name a 'gentile' country jews lived in which wasn't antisemitic. Through entirely human history jews were expelled from almost all countries.
> ...



People hate others who are more intelligent than them.

Greg


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> With people like you around, no need for Muslims.


Don't blame me for the adversarial relationship the Juden have had with the goyim for centuries.

They created their own problems by their behavior.   ....


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The juden have been the bane of europe for centuries.
> 
> To act like the recent immigration of muslims has imported anti-semitism to europe is ridiculous.   .....



What did you do with the Treasure, you thieves?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > With people like you around, no need for Muslims.
> ...



I wouldn't dream of blaming you, a mere pixel.

You're doing enough of it yourself.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> There's no discussion to be had with him.


I am more than happy to discuss the historical and modern day issues between jew and gentile. Just as long as it doesn't devolve into rudeness or personal attacks.  ....


----------



## Tilly (Feb 10, 2018)

*Germany worried about ‘imported anti-Semitism’ after immigrant protests*
*By Tom Heneghan | January 9, 2018*


...“We must resolutely confront the *anti-Semitism of migrants with an Arab background and from African countries,” *Stephan Harbarth, the Christian Democrats’ deputy parliamentary leader, told the daily Die Welt, which first reported on the planned resolution against “*imported anti-Semitism.”
*
Several protests in Berlin over the weekend after Trump’s Jerusalem decision on Dec. 6 triggered the official response because the demonstrators — many waving flags, including those of the Palestinians and the Hamas movement — burned Israel’s flag and shouted, in Arabic,* “Jews, remember (the battle of) Khaybar, the army of Muhammad is returning.”...
*
...By adding Jews to the immigration debate, last month’s protest touched Germany’s most sensitive wound and prompted politicians to ask how to counter a new *“Islamic anti-Semitism” less responsive to their traditional strategies.


Germany worried about ‘imported anti-Semitism’ after immigrant protests*


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> What did you do with the Treasure, you thieves?


My ancestry isn't of Italian heritage. 

Maybe you should ask Tony Soprano?    ....


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > With people like you around, no need for Muslims.
> ...



Their 'behaviour'?

Like what?  You don't like them blowing the Shofar?


----------



## Tilly (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > With people like you around, no need for Muslims.
> ...


What behaviour?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > What did you do with the Treasure, you thieves?
> ...



I don't know him.

FYI.
There was no Italy. It was ROME.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



We're dealing with a dimwit here.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> There was no Italy. It was ROME.


Which eventually became modern day Italy.   ...


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > There's no discussion to be had with him.
> ...



You don't do discussion.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > There was no Italy. It was ROME.
> ...





More deflection.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> You don't do discussion.


Discussions are wonderful and stimulate the learning process. 

Just don't engage in personal attacks.

Surely you can agree with that?    .....


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> More deflection.


When I was a kid, my parents took a vacation to Europe.

One of the places we visited was Rome, Italy.

There were ancient Roman ruins everywhere.    ......


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Jews were in Europe before the different tribes got there.
> 
> They came with the Romans.


Jesus. As self aware as ever. For instance, different tribes were always in Europe.


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2018)

DId she have any examples to back up her claim?


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2018)

But what I'd like to know is: why have you lived so long in a place you think is prejudiced against you?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2018)

Actually it was the Austrians which showed the earliest signs of antisemitism in the 17th century..Before Germany was a kingdom or a nation they invited Jewish folks to help build their communities in the 13th and 14th century..


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > More deflection.
> ...


I wonder why?


----------



## Baron (Feb 10, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



More criminal and cunnig


----------



## Vastator (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


No one was there when the Romans arrived? Hmmm... Who knew?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



There are ancient Roman ruins here. A whole  town was discovered during excavations for a new shopping centre.

You get around, don't you?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



What's that got to do with anything?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Jews were in Europe before the different tribes got there.
> ...



What do YOU want?


----------



## Vastator (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


If you managed to read the post to which I was responding; the answer to your question is self explanatory...


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I've met your type before.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


People with an education? Good on you! You should spend more time with my type. With any luck, we might rub off on you.


----------



## Toro (Feb 10, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



That’s why I hate nobody.


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> What do YOU want?


To know why you lived so long in a place you think is prejudiced against you?


----------



## Toro (Feb 10, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Your type?

You mean bigots?

Why would anyone educated want to spend time around that?


----------



## Vastator (Feb 10, 2018)

What did I say on this topic, that was bigoted? And please... Do quote me.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> You get around, don't you?


My father was a career military officer. 

Growing up, we moved around and lived in Europe and several states.  ....


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

Baron said:


> It would be very informative when you name a 'gentile' country jews lived in which wasn't antisemitic. Through entirely human history jews were expelled from almost all countries.



India and china   ---also Indonesia was ok until it got ISLAMIZED.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Jews were in Europe before the different tribes got there.
> ...



Link to what  SUNNI, dear?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > What did you do with the Treasure, you thieves?
> ...



read the Koran------the rapist pig of Arabia DID pillage the jewish city of Yathrib. -----AS A START.  
He even stole women and children to satisfy his perverse filth


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Jews were in Europe before the different tribes got there.
> ...



It is not clear to me what Mindful meant by  "tribes"


----------



## Toro (Feb 10, 2018)

Vastator said:


> What did I say on this topic, that was bigoted? And please... Do quote me.






Vastator said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > It would be very informative when you name a 'gentile' country jews lived in which wasn't antisemitic. Through entirely human history jews were expelled from almost all countries.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > What do YOU want?
> ...




It was a matter of MORE OR LESS for the past 2000 years------ie ever since the filth of rome
hit


----------



## Vastator (Feb 10, 2018)

Toro said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > What did I say on this topic, that was bigoted? And please... Do quote me.
> ...


So... You find legitimate questions; that some are unwilling, or unable to answer, to be bigoted...? We must be using different dictionaries.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



to what  "legitimate"   question to you refer?


----------



## Vastator (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


The one that was quoted.


----------



## Toro (Feb 10, 2018)

Vastator said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



So have the Jews “worn out their welcome” in America yet?


----------



## Vastator (Feb 10, 2018)

Toro said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I haven't seen a wide spread opposition to their presence as of yet. However I have noticed increasing levels of animosity where banking, and media are concerned...


----------



## Toro (Feb 10, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Are you worried that they might replace you?


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> It was a matter of MORE OR LESS


From what I can gather of the OP, she considers it to be more. 
_*'Remains Deeply Anti-Semitic'*_
Which is why the question arises, why live there?


----------



## Vastator (Feb 10, 2018)

Toro said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Nah. I'm irreplaceable.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

It's interesting isn't it? How these people manage to wear out their welcome everywhere they go eventually. Why is that?      <<<<<    *THAT ONE???      *

ok----for discussion.       I will assume that the people who, in your opinion,  have worn out welcome,
historically----ALWAYS----are   JEWS.      A good proposal for discussion.       Jews have been jews for
more than 3000 years and over time have lived THRUOUT the world.  -----in most of the world.    Same is
true of  Hindus-----and that which actually constitutes a kind of "sect"  of Hinduism-----to wit,  Buddhism
is another SURVIVOR.   in the world today.    There are very few religions of history that are SURVIVORS
of  3000 years.   Taoism also hangs on    Zoroastrianism is also a very old religion but it hangs on by a thread. 
MOST OF THE HISTORIC RELIGIONS have actually dropped dead-----MOST..     Christianity dies
in every Islamic dominated land.   
*
*


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > It was a matter of MORE OR LESS
> ...



"it"     has----in the course of history------been a matter of more or less------in Germany in the bulk of its
history----it   WAS  less.     "it"   actually grew with the vile disgusting lump of shit----LUTHER


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > You get around, don't you?
> ...



You didn't live on the economy did you?

Your government paid your utility bills.

I was referring to Moonglow's travels around USMB.


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> and that which actually constitutes a kind of "sect" of Hinduism-----to wit, Buddhism


Dream on.


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> been a matter of more or less


*'Remains Deeply Anti-Semitic'*


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2018)

Or is the headline just a bullshit attempt at garnering victim status?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



The Germanic tribes. There were four of them.

Preceded by the Celts.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> Or is the headline just a bullshit attempt at garnering victim status?



0% intelligence, you prat.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



No thanks!


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > and that which actually constitutes a kind of "sect" of Hinduism-----to wit, Buddhism
> ...



huh?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > been a matter of more or less
> ...



what else is new?    if your great grandmother was an anti semite------chences are YOU WILL BE TOO----
read   ERIKSON ----childhood and society


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



He has  a 'hobby horse' that one.

Gives himself away every time, the Antipodean arsehole.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


If one prefers the bliss of ignorance... That is their choice.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 10, 2018)

Toro said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Is that why you hate Polish people?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 10, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



A lot of people also hate stupid people, stupid people can be very annoying.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



You must be in rapture then.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



You're merely irritating.


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> huh?


Buddhism as a sect of Hinduism. Like, do Buddhists worship any of the Hindu pantheon?


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> He has a 'hobby horse' that one.
> 
> Gives himself away every time, the Antipodean arsehole.


It's true. I like objective reality.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > huh?
> ...



Buddha was a hindu prince SEEKING NIRVANA------a hindu concept----Buddhist do lots of hindu things


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> The Germanic tribes. There were four of them.
> 
> Preceded by the Celts.


As though the Celts weren't tribal.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The Germanic tribes. There were four of them.
> ...



As though you weren't a twit.


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Buddha was a hindu prince SEEKING NIRVANA------a hindu concept----Buddhist do lots of hindu things


I'd say one would have to worship the Hindu pantheon to be a Hindu sect. Like, can one be a Christian sect without worshipping Christ? I think not.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Buddha was a hindu prince SEEKING NIRVANA------a hindu concept----Buddhist do lots of hindu things
> ...



ok ok---------yes---I consider Christianity to be a spin off from Judaism------Bahaism a spin off from
islam,     and  Buddhism as spin-off from Hinduism----------IMHO


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Buddha was a hindu prince SEEKING NIRVANA------a hindu concept----Buddhist do lots of hindu things
> ...



Try the Karma Sutra, Kiwi. It would give you an aneurysm.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I bet you thought yourself clever with that flaccid attempt at reversal... LOL...


----------



## Desperado (Feb 10, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > It would be very informative when you name a 'gentile' country jews lived in which wasn't antisemitic. Through entirely human history jews were expelled from almost all countries.
> ...


Yet it is everyone else's fault but theirs,  Amazing how so many countries can be wrong
*A History of the Jews, a list of expulsions for 2000 years 
A History of the Jews, a list of expulsions for 2000 years*


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



KAMA SUTRA--------non-denominational


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




Flaccid doesn't apply to me. You can't even get your euphemisms right.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

Desperado said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



try again------Christians and muslims


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I'm wondering who Mindfule thinks the Romans were guarding the Rhine against if Jews came with the Romans and were there before the German tribes. Still. that's pointless speculation, she could be wittering on about anything and it would still be wrong.


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> ok ok---------yes---I consider Christianity to be a spin off from Judaism------Bahaism a spin off from
> islam, and Buddhism as spin-off from Hinduism----------IMHO


Yet Christians worship YWHW as do Jews. Buddhists do not worship Vishnu and the rest of the pantheon.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Keep flailing. Got anywhere yet?


----------



## Vastator (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


But it does apply to your attempts to gain a firm position of advantage in this debate. All these pages later; and you are still running from your statement of a tribless Germany prior to Roman expansion. Hell... You're turning this into an outright marathon.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > huh?
> ...


Buddhism is not a sect of Hinduism. Hindus are Henotheists...Buddhists are atheist. Hindus believe in an eternal 'self' or Atman. Buddhists believe in Anatman or non-self.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ok ok---------yes---I consider Christianity to be a spin off from Judaism------Bahaism a spin off from
> ...



talk to a HINDU


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Keep flailing. Got anywhere yet?


No, I still don't understand why you chose to live so long in an environment of such deep prejudice.


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> talk to a HINDU


Oh, they say it's the same. They don't like the competition. It's the Buddhists who say it's different. Funny that. Sounds like you've been talking to Hindus. Still don't know of Buddhists worshipping Vishnu and the rest of the Hindu pantheon. Can't imagine how one can be a Hindu without doing that.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > talk to a HINDU
> ...



I have spoken to lots of hindus and Buddhists.    Lots of hindus insist that they do not worship Vishnu or the
other guys and gals.   Lots of Buddhists insist on REINCARNATION -----and a weird kind of eternal nirvana


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> I have spoken to lots of hindus and Buddhists.    Lots of hindus insist that they do not worship Vishnu or the
> other guys and gals.   Lots of Buddhists insist on REINCARNATION -----and a weird kind of eternal nirvana


Ok, I concede one does not need to worship members of the pantheon to define oneself as Hindu. Reincarnation is not limited to Hinduism. As I understand it, reincarnation is fundamental to Buddhism. Extinction of one's self is not a Hindu concept, it is Buddhism.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I have spoken to lots of hindus and Buddhists.    Lots of hindus insist that they do not worship Vishnu or the
> ...



you are cherry picking incidental stuff--------Buddhism is a spin off of Hinduism------PRINCE SIDDHARTHA
was a hindu during his life-time-------he sits on a lotus flower as we post like all the other  "gods" in 
cybernirvana


----------



## Vastator (Feb 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


Intentionally obtuse, and and ambiguous. Designed for the purpose of leaving open the possibility of cobbling together a response at a later point in time. I've already called her on it. And am still waiting...


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Vastator said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Don't kid yourself. 

I might eat you up for my dinner.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> *How anti-Semitic is Germany today? A Holocaust survivor stuns German TV viewers with her candid answers. *
> 
> Germany was always anti-Semitic, that has not changed much,” Esther Bejarano – who was enslaved in the infamous “women’s orchestra” of the Auschwitz death camp – told the _ARDNetwork_‘s flagship “
> 
> ...




You do realize, don't you, that any thread about antisemitism acts as an open invitation for every piece of human excrement to announce themselves.

 I think the sick things see it as a role call or something.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


I've got an Apple in my mouth, and I'm patiently waiting...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2018)

Antisemitism is linked to the rise in right wing politics. Its not complicated.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> You do realize, don't you, that any thread about antisemitism acts as an open invitation for every piece of human excrement to announce themselves.


So true.

The zionist Juden flock to these threads like flies to manure.   .....


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > *How anti-Semitic is Germany today? A Holocaust survivor stuns German TV viewers with her candid answers. *
> ...



Yes. I should have known better.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Antisemitism is linked to the rise in right wing politics. Its not complicated.



Got nothing to do with it, in Germany.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




One time for a lark, I signed up at a new web site, and posted the question "there sure seems to be quite a few antisemites here."

They lined up to announce themselves in such droves, I was saved a lot of time and energy figuring out who they were.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



The Internet seems to be a breeding ground.

The cowardly anonymity it provides.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize, don't you, that any thread about antisemitism acts as an open invitation for every piece of human excrement to announce themselves.
> ...



sunni, dear-----Vasator who is PRESENTLY THE PIG with an apple in its mouth---waiting
for the barbecue pit----endorsing your comment


----------



## Vastator (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


While you here... Are condemning those who oppose you're view... Now is the part where you divulge your actual government registered name.... Don't worry... The board will wait. I'm sure You're tripping over yourself to virtue signal this position with concrete reference to you're verifiable, government traceable name. So... What is it? First,  last , and middle ought to do it....


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Antisemitism is linked to the rise in right wing politics. Its not complicated.
> ...


Your link suggests that it does and cites the rise of the AFD.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



It's inherent in the German people, regardless of politics.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



^^^^ The solution is what then? Import MILLIONS of Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans to out breed them which essentially is The Agenda and then in 50 years problem solved? Or does that create a new problem? It creates a new problem but those who support the Population Replacement Agenda which is basic insanity they cannot see that far ahead they only see within the next 5 to 10 years and not into the future.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> *How anti-Semitic is Germany today? A Holocaust survivor stuns German TV viewers with her candid answers. *
> 
> Germany was always anti-Semitic, that has not changed much,” Esther Bejarano – who was enslaved in the infamous “women’s orchestra” of the Auschwitz death camp – told the _ARDNetwork_‘s flagship “
> 
> ...



Mindful we get along you and I, so I ask you what is the point of this OP you have posted, or what I should comment is what do you want people to comment about this OP exactly, if you could write yourself all the already commented that have been in this thread WHAT would YOU post?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



^^^^ With all due respect Greg that is ridiculous, there are millions of intelligent Gentiles, there are millions of stupid Gentiles, there are millions of intelligent Jews, there are millions of stupid Jews. So the situation is not about intelligence. What we do need though is an intelligent discussion about things, we never have an intelligent discussion about things all that occur is the usual lazy name calling, anyone can call people names it takes NO intelligent thought to call people names, so what is the problem? Are the name callers devoid of intellectual capability to think for THEMSELVES and not just resort to name calling and pushing tired old hysteria type Propaganda Talking Point Memos they get off the Internets?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I have great respect for Buddhists and Hindus I've mentioned this many times in other threads.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



*"I might eat you up for my dinner."*

No darling don't do that think of the chronic indigestion


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > *How anti-Semitic is Germany today? A Holocaust survivor stuns German TV viewers with her candid answers. *
> ...



I don't _want _anything. It was an interesting topic which came into my feed.

There are still people walking around today, who were in the Nazi party. There are also Holocaust survivors. I know two old ladies who survived Auschwitz.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



^^^^ Are you doing discussion though?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



The intent was there. But the usual trash sailed in.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


I'm smoorth going down; but  it's like trying to shit a pillowcase full of kittens gettin' over...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



So what? What do you expect me to comment? My comment is big deal who cares, lets move on already that shit ended 72 years ago why does it constantly have to be brought up almost 24/7?

There are still people walking around today who were henchmen and women in the Gulags in East Germany, why not publicise THAT 24/7 instead or are those people okay because their victims were only Germans who were Christian? The Jews do NOT have a MONOPOLY on suffering and being terrorised you know, I know you think you do but I am sorry this Perpetual Victim Status is getting a bit into the Over Reach Department now. What do you WANT us all to just commit suicide and kill our children so you can FINALLY be happy that the OMG Evil Germanics can never be any more and don't say you LIKE Germanics because you DON'T if you DID you would not be posting the below and also before you or any of the Brainwashed Lapdogs say OMG how Anti-Semitic my comments are NO there is NOTHING Anti-Semitic in anything I have commented and if you or any of the Brainwashed Lapdogs who lack the intellectual ability to have a discussion about these issues want to resort to name calling and call me a Nazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzi I do NOT give a SHIT I'm immune t the usual tactic of calling someone a Nazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzi and them immediately crapping themselves and humilating themselves by apologising and spreading their buttocks for you.

This = you do NOT like Germanic peoples or Polish peoples I add, yes I read the other thread that Sobieski posted:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



^^^^ Why not rise above it then, ignore it and discuss if you want to discuss?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The Germans won't let it go and move on. There are reminders of the Holocaust everywhere I walk in this city. At one time, Saturday night on TV  used to be Third Reich Night.

Lucy; what made you think I 'expect' you to comment?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



*"The Germans won't let it go and move on."*

Because the systematic Brainwashing for the past 20 years has SUCCEEDED that is why, 40 years ago NOBODY mentioned this crap that was pre-FORCING it down EVERY German man women and childs throat and now you have SUCCEEDED they HATE themselves, they HATE being German, they REFUSE to show Patriotism, they WELCOME their demise and clap it along. Look what the reaction was to when Merkel opened the border to MILLIONS of Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans that HAD to be done because of "our history" we all know what that refer to and ANYONE who does not agree to allowing all that crowd in is OPENLY called a Nazi and racist etc and because they have no spine - like WE have spine because WE have been immune to the same brainwashing that our brothers and sisters across the border have been beaten down with - because they have NO spine they STFU because to them they do NOT care if they even get murdered they would prefer to be murdered as long as NOBODY calls them a Nazi or a racist. Fuck that they are just names they should ignore the name calling but they cannot because a wicked but perfect Psy Op has been committed on them, it's Psychological and it succeeded.

So instead of whining 24/7 and posting Divisive OPs designed to forment even MORE Anti-German HATRED, be HAPPY okay?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Nobody mentioned that crap, before the AmericanTV film Holocaust aired on German TV. (On a minority channel) Then the floodgates opened.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I have in previous threads mentioned the Americans in this and it has been American NGOS with The Usual Suspects involved that began and continue the Brainwashing to Self Hatred. Of course now they realise that things in Germany are going according to plan ie. them hating themselves and the Population Replacement with Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans they are moving onto Poland, the Poles are Patriotic and proud to be Polish which is not good, Poland must be ruined next the problem though is that the Poles are not Beta Cuck Faggots. We stand in support of our Polish Brothers and Sisters yes we have differences with them about some historical situations but at this time we stand in full support of them and their Sovereign Nation and we hope their Government does not succumb to the International bullying from all The Usual Suspect Groups because it's designed to make the Poles hate themselves and also designed to Extort BILLIONS of money from the Poles, same plan they did on Germany, so we hope Poland shows them the middle finger.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> *How anti-Semitic is Germany today? A Holocaust survivor stuns German TV viewers with her candid answers. *
> 
> Germany was always anti-Semitic, that has not changed much,” Esther Bejarano – who was enslaved in the infamous “women’s orchestra” of the Auschwitz death camp – told the _ARDNetwork_‘s flagship “
> 
> ...



^^^^ There are approx 200,000-250,000 Jews in Germany, why are they NOT on the streets marching and DEMANDING that Merkel throw out the approx 2.5 MILLION Kebabs that Merkel without consulting anyone allowed to infest the German nation? Well Mindful, why are those Jews not DEMANDING Merkel throw that crowd out considering 99% of the Kebabs imported hate Jews? Can you tell me or not? Instead of AGAIN trashing the German people and blaming them AGAIN because of laziness of the mind perhaps you should discuss what I just ask you.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I've not picked up on any self hatred, or indeed hatred towards Germans. I hear of more  hatred towards Jews, as if they were somehow responsible for their tragic fate.

Any dislike of Germans is based on their behaviour; pushing in, and general rudeness. Nothing concerning the War or the Holocaust.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



It was meant as a put down to the age old canard of everywhere Jews were "expelled". Didn't happen in Bulgaria except by the Ottomans and has never happened in NZ or here. An intelligent discussion would talk about Christians (and Catholics like me) forgetting that the Jews were NOT the Christ killers; it was our sins. 

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



*"I hear of more hatred towards Jews,"*

And now approx 2.5 MILLION Kebabs have been imported, do they like Jews? No, so why instead of the constant hit jobs on Germans, why do not they instead ask the Jews why they are not DEMANDING that Merkel throw the Kebabs out? Or has the insanity now reached the level that even ASKING the Jews ANYTHING is now considered Anti-Semitic? Is that the reason for the TOTAL silence? If so then pathetic.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Yes I know Greg, what I am attempting to do is have some discussion that does not involve the usual name calling, there are issues here that I think perhaps people do not want to discuss because they think if they mention they will be called names, this is very juvenile.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > *How anti-Semitic is Germany today? A Holocaust survivor stuns German TV viewers with her candid answers. *
> ...



I can't order people around, and tell  them what to do.

The OP is about a Holocaust survivor going on German television, and discussing how she sees things. She's lived through times and events we haven't.

I don't believe Merkel let all those people  in for reasons of  guilt. There's
A serious demographic problem in Germany. Birth rate has  drastically reduced, burgeoning aging population, and not enough people to pay the taxes.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I've only been to Germany a few times mostly in transit but I haven't seen the rudeness of which you speak. In fact a group of youngsters took me under their wing once in Frankfurt showing me the sights and helping me get back to the airport after I'd been 'Heathrowed" and lost a day in transit. I was never so pleased to have missed a flight. 
However, even my German step-Grandma would speak of some of those traits you mentioned. She seemed to put it down to impatience with things not running efficiently. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



So the solution is...HAVE MORE BABIES!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



They're not though.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



*"The OP is about a Holocaust survivor going on German television, and discussing how she sees things. She's lived through times and events we haven't."
*
They all have the same story, people have heard variations of the same story THOUSANDS of times why do people need to hear it again and again and again and again? Why not let it go? Let people move on? We live in the NOW not in the PAST.

The other side of that coin could be that she was on the television to add to the Perpetual Guilt Trip that Germans are told must be FOREVER. How about just ONE TIME one of that crowd went on the television and said nobody has to feel guilty or hate themselves for something they NEVER participated in because they were not yet living? Of course not because doing that would defeat the purpose would it not?"

*"A serious demographic problem in Germany. Birth rate has drastically reduced," *

So when Germans say they will make more German babys, they are called Nazis you know there was an ad during the German election campaign and that ad was called racist and Nazi. We are not stupid Mindful we know The Agenda it helps us though that The Enemy are now very open about it.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I suppose it seemed a good idea at the time, but it needed to be a temporary solution while the main event back in Syria was resolved. After all, Syrians would prefer to be HOME rather than stateless in Germany. (Those that aren't of that view need to be identified and sent back to "safe spaces" in Turkey). The COST is what it is; it will be the result of Syrian sectarianism and a failed "Arab Spring" which needed better support from the big players in The West. Obama's "soft" intervention was a disaster.

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



No because they have been told that more German babies is Nazi and racist, more Germans is not good for The Usual Suspects, Germany Must Perish!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Please don't  ascribe any of that to me, because I have not experienced any of it. You have to be very careful about flinging the word Nazi around in Germany.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



"So when Germans say they will make more German babys, they are called Nazis"......................genocide through birth control and abortion is what I call it UNLESS the German people get to having families again. I know you're doing your bit and good on you for that. 

As for those calling it "nazi" to want more native Germans....they're low scum.

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Most of it is economic. Two people working, and the wife can't afford to give up her job to have kids.

Childcare is not as advanced in Germany as it is in the US.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...




Stuff them and stuff that!!!I support larger families for ALL!!! Why on earth would anyone say that any particular group should diminish? That's RACIST!!! And yes; I know their reasons and those putting them forward should be frog marched back to the ME!!!

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Well yes as a temporary solution, but Merkel insists they stay FOREVER and the SPD want them to be allowed to bring their entire family, so 2.5 MILLION plus their entire family could be what 12 MILLION or we do not know could be 15 MILLION, now anyone who disagrees with that and also say they ALL need deporting of course is a Nazi. Can you see the Psy Op in full operation? Nazi is the buzz word and it Triggers the Psychological reaction and makes most of Germany automatic Beta Cuck Faggots who would prefer to be Culturally Suicided than called a Nazi, who would prefer to not even breed because breeding more Germans is racist and one of those babys could become the new Adolf Hitler, the Psy Op is wicked but it has been very successful.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I've seen that in action and I detest the "two income" survival model that has sprung up in the West. To me it shows great disrespect to motherhood and a failure to provide a living wage to FAMILIES. There is of course a more sinister motive: what amount of "two incomes" is just gouged by those able to, including governments. I remember I was a house hubby for about six months once and I must say that I enjoyed it a lot. Why wouldn't I want that for the wife?

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



*"You have to be very careful about flinging the word Nazi around in Germany."*

No you do not it depends who is calling who a Nazi eg. a bar owner in Leipzig put a notice on his bar door which say he did not want any of that Kebab crowd in his bar because ones who had been in his bar had been harrassing German women and he OPENLY was called a Nazi and there are multiple situations like that that occur in Leipzig.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Stay forever? No bloody way; "Beta Cuck Faggots"...I like that; I've got several targets lined up already. 

The Yugoslav experiment of "all in the melting pot together" FAILED after the State sponsored violence was successfully opposed. States are made from commonalities including culture. Gradual assimilation is not a problem; flooding with "diversity"....(uncontrolled access by foreigners) ...IS a problem. If Merkel wants them to stay then frankly it is a WRONG policy. I note that she came damn close to losing; the opposition was even more batshit crazy than Merkel. Let's hope the Germans come to their senses sooner than later.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I've seen it on these boards as well. The Left can call anyone a nazi and they're covered by "free speech". What I call those who do that may not be so well covered but is frankly less offensive than being called "nazi". But they only do that because they have no argument and are incapable of thinking. It is really quite a meaningless insult now (here) as all it means is that the accuser is a tosser.

Pardon the term.

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I agree Greg and yes the term Nazi is now completely meaningless, also racist is becoming meaningless as it is over used in the same way.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I have decided to self delete my responses to irosie for the reasons that I do not want to Feed The Troll and also I do not want Mindful's thread derailed when Mindful, Greg and I have been attempting to at least have a discussion that does not involve name calling etc.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> it is all true--LUCY IS RIGHT----the filth of islam has been IMPOSED on the lily white Aryans by  DA JOOOOOOOS



Nonsense, Rosie. It is a leftard imposition that deems western Values inferior to Muslim ones. GET WITH THE MESSAGE!!!!

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > it is all true--LUCY IS RIGHT----the filth of islam has been IMPOSED on the lily white Aryans by  DA JOOOOOOOS
> ...



So back to the OP etc, the positive is that all these old people are in their 80s and 90s now and soon will be dead and then we can make the plan to all move on and live in the NOW and in the FUTURE and NOT in the PAST.

I have mentioned many times at this forum that I have friends in Haifa, Israel and have visited them and they have visited me, when we first meet I say to them automatically that I think they of course must hate me and they say no we do not hate you, we would like to all be friends and so this is from where we begin. I think this could be adopted on a large scale the younger peoples in our nations and in Israel for us to have a Cultural Exchange, the plate is wiped clean we put EVERYTHING that happened in the PAST behind us all and we have groups of our peoples who for say two weeks or whatever go and stay in Israel and we get to know about their Culture foods, music, art, films, customs etc and then groups of young Israeli's come and visit our nations for say two weeks or whatever and stay and get to know about our Culture foods, music, art, films, customs etc and in this POSITIVE way we can develop a mutual respect for each other that is free of DEMANDING or DICTATING things of each other that we co-exist in a realm of Mutual Cultural Respect and learning of each other and that we agree THEY have a RIGHT to exist and that they agree that WE also have a RIGHT to exist.

The FUTURE is with us with the young, the PAST is OVER and soon those old hateful peoples will be dead and become dust and I think many of us will be happy to see them gone because NOTHING they push is POSITIVE it all is NEGATIVE and peoples cannot have a FUTURE when such bad vibes of DELIBERATE NEGATIVITY are being FORCED on a peoples.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Went shopping; wife had her first drive in my new car....Nissan Navara Diesel; love it but will keep the Jeep; it's made in Austria!! 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 10, 2018)

As the froggies say: Vive la Difference!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > It would be very informative when you name a 'gentile' country jews lived in which wasn't antisemitic. Through entirely human history jews were expelled from almost all countries.
> ...



Indonesia has always been a corrupt hole. Sukarno et al.

Greg


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 11, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


This is a nonsense. We should never forget the past. Particularly in this day and age where another group is being demonised in the same terms that you use against the Jews.
If we forget what happened then it will happen again.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



really?     what group is that?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2018)

tainted ??    where are you?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 11, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



It is not nonsense it is called building bridges, something that your type are obviously against, also this has nothing to do with you you are not Germanic or are you Jewish so this is not any of your business you should just concentrate on what happens things that directly affect you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



TT means his loved Muslims and Islamists that is the group he refer, in TTs mind the 7th Century Death Cult are being demonised.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



to whom do you imagine you are speaking,   lucy?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I was responding to that TT post.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I don't know what a TT post is.    For the record   TAINTED is not Jewish but I am-----of Austrian
background----branches of my family used to speak german----but they lived in
Austria until your people shipped them to Auschwitz     ----before I was born---I never knew
them.    I did grow up with-------cakes done with chocolate and apricot jam and marzipan. 
I am even more cosmopolitan than are you.   --------I have relatives----REMOTELY in Haifa----
actually BY DIVORCE----the bastard had uncles and cousins there.    I should add---there is also
something like RUSSIAN influence------kasha------I never got into caviar


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



TT = Tommy Tainant. I stopped reading your comment on your third mid sentence. I was born in 1990.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



oh........I would not use the word  DEMONIZED--------they are being described.   I never heard anything
negative about muslims or islam in my childhood.     Back then they were the darlings of the USA  Nazi
enclaves.    I did not blame them until I grew up and heard   GOEBBELS from their own lips and visited
mosques.      Be glad the UMMAH used to love you      I should add that I grew up in the lands of USA
Nazi enclaves     (but never ate  "blutwurst"-----not even pickled pigs feet  <<< not a kosher thing---maybe
CULTURAL?   No beer either,  cultural?)


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



OH   you are a baby------you even missed the LSD soaked 60s.      You never had to suffer with tiny little
miniskirts in the dead of winter


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Blutwurst is not a good happening, I hate it.

To the Tommy Tainants who have the bizarro love in with all things Islamist they are being demonised, that their Paedophile Prophet tells them to kill all Infidels, that they burn people alive, bury people alive, cut heads off with a knife, crucify people, dissolve people alive in acid, blow innocents up in suicide bombs, murder innocents by driving vehicles into them etc any one having a problem with that is just a racist bigot or whatever. Why in no Western nation we ever see hundreds of thousands of Muslims marching chanting that these atrocities are not in the name of Islam?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 11, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Hmmm, history suggests that fascism  eventually becomes a problem for all of us.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



My favourite Käsekrainer which are a type of Brühwurst they're parboiled sausage, the Käsekrainer had Parmesan cheese in it although other cheeses are also used, it looks like this.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



history also reveals that fascists of the Nazi flavor SPECIFICALLY LOVED ISLAM.     It seems to me that
NON MUSLIM fascists have repudiated the Nazi cult


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 11, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You ARE a Fascist a Far Left Fascist so you should know.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



oh----that looks sorta like human food


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 11, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You mean like these people ?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



yes  THOSE PEOPLE who define "terrorism"  as anything disputing  absolute Islamic rule and
Islamic right to pillage murder and enslave.    THOSE PEOPLE.   Those people whose adolescent
daughters DANCE AND WIGGLE their fat asses on the dead bodies of "kafir"  children


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 11, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



What about these peoples?











^^^^ ISIS flag.











^^^^ Tommy also hates Democracy so not shocking he is an Islamist.






^^^^ Pakistani Rape Gangs that Tommy insist have nothing to do with them being Islamists.






^^^^ Neo-Marxist British Labour Party not giving a crap only care about Political Correctness and frightened of being called racist and damaging community relations with the Islamists who like ALL Left Wing Western nations political partys now predominantly need the votes of Third World filth to get them elected.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2018)

Mindful said:


> *How anti-Semitic is Germany today? A Holocaust survivor stuns German TV viewers with her candid answers. *
> 
> Germany was always anti-Semitic, that has not changed much,” Esther Bejarano – who was enslaved in the infamous “women’s orchestra” of the Auschwitz death camp – told the _ARDNetwork_‘s flagship “
> 
> ...




Germany is leftist.

The left is extremely Antisemitic. Look at the American left. Look at the JOOOOOOO haters here at USMB, virtually all of them are leftists.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 11, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > *How anti-Semitic is Germany today? A Holocaust survivor stuns German TV viewers with her candid answers. *
> ...



The Left is also Pro-Islamist, they love the 7th Century Death Cult and will not accept any criticism of it.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 11, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > *How anti-Semitic is Germany today? A Holocaust survivor stuns German TV viewers with her candid answers. *
> ...



That's true.

But the issue worth mentioning is that German TV aired the programme on the old lady and her opinions. And was prepared to listen  and discuss.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 11, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> This is a nonsense. We should never forget the past. Particularly in this day and age where another group is being demonised in the same terms that you use against the Jews.
> If we forget what happened then it will happen again.



You sure have forgotten the past pussboy.  Has anyone been closing businesses owned by Muslims, hunting them down and sending them to "camps", making them wear arm bans in public or any of a number of other truly unthinkable things?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 11, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hmmm, history suggests that fascism  eventually becomes a problem for all of us.



Reality suggests current fascist nations are not a problem for us.  Yet Islam has been perverted into quite an issue.  Strange you can't see that.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 11, 2018)

Pussboy is one of the most internally inflicted people on the board.  Hates several of his member countries in the EU, but thinks leaving it is the end of the world.  Wonder if it is an extension of his mommy issues?


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 13, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Because the systematic Brainwashing for the past 20 years has SUCCEEDED that is why, 40 years ago NOBODY mentioned this crap that was pre-FORCING it down EVERY German man women and childs throat and now you have SUCCEEDED they HATE themselves, they HATE being German, they REFUSE to show Patriotism, they WELCOME their demise and clap it along.



It was called "de-Nazification" 
I wonder who was behind it?


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 13, 2018)

Mindful said:


> I know two old ladies who survived Auschwitz.



Apparently they were the fortunate ones but look at this poor fellow in the article, he went into the gas cambers 6 times!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 14, 2018)

Defcon. Where have you been?


----------



## cnm (Feb 14, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> You sure have forgotten the past pussboy. Has anyone been closing businesses owned by Muslims, hunting them down and sending them to "camps", making them wear arm bans in public or any of a number of other truly unthinkable things?


The US has been doing some of those things in the ME and South Asia. I suppose that is exceptional.


----------



## cnm (Feb 14, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Germany is leftist.
> ...


So why have you lived so long in such an extremely prejudiced place?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 14, 2018)

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Troll post. Not even remotely intelligent.

The topic was the old lady on TV. And the subsequent debate in Germany.

Piss off!


----------



## cnm (Feb 16, 2018)

Mindful said:


> The topic was the old lady on TV. And the subsequent debate in Germany.


You never mentioned the subsequent debate in the OP. You just sensationalised a headline. An oversight?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 16, 2018)

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The topic was the old lady on TV. And the subsequent debate in Germany.
> ...


----------



## Mindful (Feb 16, 2018)

cnm said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You sure have forgotten the past pussboy. Has anyone been closing businesses owned by Muslims, hunting them down and sending them to "camps", making them wear arm bans in public or any of a number of other truly unthinkable things?
> ...



Stupid blanket statements.

You're a troll.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 16, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > With people like you around, no need for Muslims.
> ...


Antisemitism is a disease. You catch it from being around Jews( Fake Jews---Bolsheviks)


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 16, 2018)

cnm said:


> The US has been doing some of those things in the ME and South Asia. I suppose that is exceptional.



Did you wear a condom when you posted this, because you're fucked up.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 16, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > The US has been doing some of those things in the ME and South Asia. I suppose that is exceptional.
> ...



Glad you noticed too.


----------

